# being trans/transitioning on the road



## JoshyWashy (Oct 29, 2010)

anyone around here have info or personal experience with being trans or transitioning while traveling? has it ever caused any problems? do pharmacies think youre a druggy when you try to buy needles and refuse to sell them to you? (that did happen to me once) are chains like walgreens or cvs more likely or less likely to help out than local places?

im pretty good at peeing outside, but i still have to squat. when im around people who dont know my trans status i get super paranoid that someone will walk up on my and discover that im not a genetic male... how far is someone likely to go?


----------



## MiztressWinter (Oct 30, 2010)

In some states you can purchase needles right over the counter, no questions asked. I'm not sure which states allow and which don't, where are you at? 

I honestly can't be of any help to you on any of this. I don't know anything about the subject, and I wish there were more advice I could give you.


----------



## pip (Oct 30, 2010)

Im trans and on the road, I get my estrogen and testosterone blockers shipped to friends houses or general delivery at a post office. I usually try to get a few months worth so I dont have to stop somewhere for two weeks to get them in the mail.


----------



## JoshyWashy (Oct 30, 2010)

im in kansas currently but i dont have a problem with needles because my uncle works at a local pharmacy. when i lived in columbia, MO, id get them from a local pharmacy who never gave me any problems once they had me prescription in the system or walgreens which seemed to depend on the pharmacist assisting me. other than these places i dont have experience with buying needles so i didnt know if it was a big deal in other places. fortunately i have 2 full vials of hormones right now, thats good for over a year probably.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm certain it's no different than any static you'd get off the road and in your own town. You'll get more shit from kids for not pitching on booze than you'll ever get for being trans. Most likely.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmmm yea an old friend of mine gave up on tramping because of this reason - shes an emotional wreck in her inbetween state, told her I'd kick down my mach 3 razor and extra heads.


----------



## xgallivantx (Dec 9, 2010)

I get needles from CVS with no questions asked...where i get my T, they send me a buuunch of needles--could you get 'em from where you get your T?


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 17, 2010)

ummmm, sort of off topic but how do you go about starting your transition?


----------



## Mouse (Dec 17, 2010)

"how far is someone likely to go?"

damn that's a loaded question. there's always a worst case scenario and people DO react violently toward trans people. I think it's best to be up front about who you are so that you don't surprise anyone. If they give you static right away, get away asap. 

hopefully you wont run into any problems.


----------



## JoshyWashy (Dec 17, 2010)

MunicipalWaylan said:


> ummmm, sort of off topic but how do you go about starting your transition?


 
generally people start out by coming out to friends/family/therapist, then if physical transition is desired you dress how you like (not necessarily as the "opposite sex") maybe do some things to help you pass like binding and packing or tucking and stuffing a bra. thats pretty much the beginning. if you want to transition medically, a lot of the time (not always) you need a mental health professional to write a letter saying that hormones or surgery seem like the next best thing for you.

this is all general and lacking many details.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks, a little overwhelmed at the moment, wasn't sure where to go first


----------



## zapporra (Jan 23, 2014)

I wanted to bump this thread a little bit because I'm currently on testosterone and planning to be on the road for a while. My concern is less getting needles and things like that, it's properly storing hormones on the road.

Can testosterone be stored in a sterile container other than the one it comes in? Has anyone had any problems in this area. Soon I'll be experimenting with ways to prevent the glass for shattering even if my pack and other things take a bit of roughing up. I'll post something here when I think I come up with anything worth sharing.


----------



## finn (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but can we expand this topic to give resources to anyone who is or wants to transition, who is in a hostile environment? There seems to be a lot of teen suicides and I think we can all agree that hitting the road is preferable to dying by ones own hand. Maybe a new thread should be titled "Run away, don't kill yourself?"


----------

